# Does your horse wear matching tack? I would love to see!



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

You will love what you find in the endurance community. It is full of neon orange, green, blue, different shades of reds and yellows. Their horses look very schnazzy!


----------



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

English can be fun too!

The tack is neutral, but the accessories can be colourful!


----------



## turnandburn1 (Nov 21, 2014)

I can't show you but I have lime green tack on my barrel horse(the one in my avatar) it includes a lime green saddle pad, sport boots, tie down, and reins. I love color coordinated tack.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I can't seem to find the pic with our matching polos. Grr!



I also have a pair of polo wraps that are the same pattern and color as the saddle pad (that I made).


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Found it! Can't see the saddle pad, but it's the same one as in the previous pic.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Im boring, sorry lol. I use black, navy and my highlight colour is gold. I like to stay clean and classy.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

i dont show but i have some kicking trail tack!!!

Working on getting a matching saddle pad. i normally use that set up with my western saddle.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

Here is my old speed outfit before I switched to English tack for running :lol:


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

I ride English, and have all kinds of colors! 
I coordinate my polo shirts and saddle pads, which come in a variety of colors. But my#1 is Zebra Print! :lol: My boy has the zebra blanket, polo wraps, shipping boots, saddle blanket, bit guards, halter ... He's pretty decked out :lol:


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

You could say Gavyn always matched lol!


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

My girl Breeze this past summer sporting her pink getup! Although she does have more colours, including lime green and orange, I just need to get more tack to make a matching set. Lol. 









My yearling Dusty will have all matching turquoise tack when he becomes of-age. Lol. So far I have bought a saddle blanket, bridle and reins for him in turquoise, and next it will be bell boots, sport boots and a breast collar!


----------



## weeedlady (Jul 19, 2014)

I don't have a picture, but my horse wears zebra stripes. Zebra stripes on her Saddle pad and bridle, and just for fun, I have zebra gloves and a zebra striped headband. 
M


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

breezy look up Two Horse Tack. they have beta biothane (feel like leather that you can clean with a bucket of soapy water! LOVE the stuff!) in all sorts of colors and color combos! Its whre i got my bling sidepull, might get a english bling bridle


----------



## LoveofOTTB (Dec 7, 2014)

Except for the Saddle pad (they didn't have any blue ones in stock at the time *sniffles* This is what his new tack set looks like ;] I LOVE it! Also we don't always wear the Polo's but I have boots that match the Polo's Pattern!


























P.S. Don't mind the Halter, he has been a pill with putting the headstall on him and taking the bit. But we have made so much progress, when I am done being sickly we aren't gonna have the halter on ;]


----------



## sunshade (Jul 23, 2014)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I can't seem to find the pic with our matching polos. Grr!
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a pair of polo wraps that are the same pattern and color as the saddle pad (that I made).


Daww, he is adorable! :-o The red plaid seems so fitting for him!


----------



## sunshade (Jul 23, 2014)

LoveofOTTB said:


> Except for the Saddle pad (they didn't have any blue ones in stock at the time *sniffles* This is what his new tack set looks like ;] I LOVE it! Also we don't always wear the Polo's but I have boots that match the Polo's Pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. That breast plate!! He looks so beautiful in it! This is definitely my favorite out of the group!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sunshade (Jul 23, 2014)

I love that orange on the chestnut! I'm usually not a big fan of that color but it does look really nice on him!


----------



## IRaceBarrels (Jan 21, 2012)

Here is my Kali in her barrel tack. 
We just started getting into eventing so I'm slowly getting more and more english tack in crazy colors. No good pictures yet.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I am old.
I am a traditionalist.
I am boring.

I like leather tack, I like brown or black numnahs that are saddle shaped. White for shows or Foxhunting. 

My colours for best blankets were navy blue with light blue binding and navy wraps. 

Cannot see the point in fussing about colours for outdoor rugs as they are soon mud coloured anyway.

I like people to look at my horses and remark on how well they are turned out, not making remarks about awful colours that distract the eye from the horse.


----------



## turnandburn1 (Nov 21, 2014)

I guess I just need to show everyone and I will go ahead and post my boys last colors before I got all lime green tack for Christmas  this is the best pic I have, and you can't see but his name is engraved in the breastcollar and colored blue, and his reins are white and blue.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Foxhunter said:


> I am old.
> I am a traditionalist.
> I am boring.
> 
> ...


I'm the exact same. All my rugs and turn out rugs are black or navy, some are royal blue as I couldn't get navy. My coolers I use for shows are navy, except my back on track mesh which is black.

My cross country turn out is black and navy. My pad and bonnet have a gold trim. My polo, vest and helmet are black. 

Every saddle pad in my barn is either black, white or navy. All my boots amd polos are black, navy or white, except one pair of open front which are a very classy gold (not bright and obnoxious gold, its a subtle classy looking gold). All my bonnets are black, navy or white. I have one that has a lighter blue and some fun stuff that a student made me, so I use it once and awhile. 

This is my "crazy" turn out. With the lighter blue bonnet and field boots that were too big in the calf for me with my gold open fronts (I actually use the gold open fronts for stadium, I love them). This was just schooling some small fun stuff with some younger students at a friends place so it wasn't a show or clinic.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

sunshade said:


> Daww, he is adorable! :-o The red plaid seems so fitting for him!


Isn't he just? That pic was when he was almost 3, IIRC. We were getting ready to go on a trail ride and I had just finished the saddle pad, so wanted to get a pic of it.

I love having a "neutral"-colored horse. I can have so much fun with tack colors because anything looks good on him! Our western show gear for next year is going to be turquoise and black. It was going to be red and black (with roses), but the red doesn't look good with my new saddle, which is lighter oil. Just need to decide how I'm going to embroider my show shirt now, since what I had planned won't work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveofOTTB (Dec 7, 2014)

sunshade said:


> Wow. That breast plate!! He looks so beautiful in it! This is definitely my favorite out of the group!  Thanks for sharing.


Thank you! I had my eye on the set for a while, and I kept sending hints to my husband, like pictures laying around the house, letting him know the tack store in our town had it. haha So it was a good Christmas Present!


----------



## ArabianGrace (Sep 11, 2011)

Mine =) He also has a matching rope halter. Had a matching lead but it died in the weather >.> time for a new one. I do plan on getting him a nice leather/bio harness omce we're ready to show. Right now it's just training and paying.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

It's all about the color! Ironically, just about every horse I ride goes in beta tack made by Taylored Tack.

Our horses:

Dream










Sultan










George










friend's horses I have been lucky enough to compete on:

Tuesday










Justice









Possum


----------



## CaseyCat27 (Mar 8, 2013)

I have a cream skin hide tack set from Heritage Brand. I dont use it everyday as it was VERY expensive and but I know it is going to last me a long time because it is such high quality. Its so gorgeous in person and absolutely love it.


----------



## sunshade (Jul 23, 2014)

Foxhunter said:


> I am old.
> I am a traditionalist.
> I am boring.
> I like leather tack, I like brown or black numnahs that are saddle shaped.
> ...


I totally know what you mean and I used to be the same way, I loved the traditional stuff. When I used to board at a show barn, I stuck to neutral colors like white and dark hunter green. They were simple colors but it made my horse's coat stand out more. He was a gold bay, and I felt if I used bright colorful tack on him it would distract from the goldness of his coat. But now that I own a black mare, I like to add a pop more of color, plus I board at a western barn now so its more acceptable haha. 

I wouldn't ride in colored tack everyday but it's fun to change it up once in a while. I think my new color obsession thing is because of this video of indian relay racing I watched. If you've never heard of indian relay racing its basically like regular horse racing only you paint your horse in awesome colors and race bareback!


----------



## sunshade (Jul 23, 2014)

Omg this is too cute! <3 I need a pony so I can dress it up like this in matching colors hehe


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

sunshade said:


> I loved the traditional stuff.
> I wouldn't ride in colored tack everyday


Its all we use.. and add in the fact you can squirt it with the hose and hang it to dry and its clean: perfection! I don't even own any leather tack any more.. but we are also as far from a show ring as you can get. 

Always said I wanted to ride in a George Morris clinic with my current set up and see if his head exploded. :lol:


----------



## southernbound (May 17, 2014)

CaseyCat27 said:


> I have a cream skin hide tack set from Heritage Brand. I dont use it everyday as it was VERY expensive and but I know it is going to last me a long time because it is such high quality. Its so gorgeous in person and absolutely love it.


 Love how soft your hands are in the bottom picture  (only on a horse forum could you say that without being labeled a stalker perv)


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Turquoise set.











Red Set











And good ol' White!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*colour cordination.*

heres quincy.


----------



## Delaware Equestrian (Nov 20, 2013)

Our theme is purple/lilac!


----------



## CaseyCat27 (Mar 8, 2013)

southernbound said:


> Love how soft your hands are in the bottom picture  (only on a horse forum could you say that without being labeled a stalker perv)


Awe well thank you! Shes very seat/leg oriented and doesn't need or like when you mess with her mouth much so it makes my job easy. I've been very blessed with such an awesome athlete and so very thankful she came up for sale when I was looking for a new horse.


----------



## Liligirl (Jun 9, 2012)

michaelvanessa said:


> heres quincy.
> 
> View attachment 576642
> 
> ...


This one is too cute.


----------



## sunshade (Jul 23, 2014)

michaelvanessa said:


> heres quincy.
> 
> View attachment 576642
> 
> ...


wowww...that...that is perfection!!! Oh my gosh!!!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*pink saddle*



michaelvanessa said:


> heres quincy.
> 
> View attachment 576642
> 
> ...


his saddle is a gp english leather saddle made by an english saddler.


----------



## LoftyCastle (Jan 12, 2014)

I have an obsession with baby blue and black on my grey atm. Though i'd like to see how pink or brown would suit ^.^


----------



## Liver (May 5, 2013)

Mione looks pretty cool in red!


----------



## turnandburn1 (Nov 21, 2014)

I finally got a pic of my boy's current color


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

I love all the matching tack! I'm going to have to fish up pictures of Romeo in his turquoise tack when I get home!


----------



## That lil onyx (Jul 3, 2014)

CaseyCat27 said:


> I have a cream skin hide tack set from Heritage Brand. I dont use it everyday as it was VERY expensive and but I know it is going to last me a long time because it is such high quality. Its so gorgeous in person and absolutely love it.



Absolutely obsessed with that set


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Yup I've had this set forever oddly enough it was only about 70 off ebay about 5 years ago and I've used it almost daily since I got it.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I love doing matching tack sets.




















My next set will be trying some kind of bright blue on my very loud colored black n' white appaloosa.


----------



## CaseyCat27 (Mar 8, 2013)

That lil onyx said:


> Absolutely obsessed with that set


Thank you, I am too!! Heritage brand was so awesome to work with and I would no doubt order another set from them.


----------



## picup436 (Nov 22, 2012)

I always make sure that I match my pony  I have the same breeches in red and in green, but I don't wear the green ones yet because the saddle pad hasn't come in yet. I do have matching bandages as well but they only come out in the winter, too hot for them at the moment. Half the time it's too hot for any sort of leg protection.


----------



## Asimina (Apr 21, 2013)

I love teal/turquoise. I can't get enough of bright colored tack!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, I guess you can say my horses all wear matching tack....in that it's all brown :razz:. All my actual tack is leather so no bright or unusual colors there. About the only place I throw in some color is with the pad/blanket...and then only sometimes or on certain horses.

This is my usual getup for my normal sized horses









And my draft cross has a special thickness of saddle pad that I put a blanket over the top of. He's almost too big for my saddle.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

My stuff is mostly brown, like smrobs's. It doesn't match, exactly, but I think it goes together nicely. Nalini makes everything look good :wink:


----------



## southernbound (May 17, 2014)

Asimina said:


> I love teal/turquoise. I can't get enough of bright colored tack!


 Your horse is my dream horse O.O


----------



## That lil onyx (Jul 3, 2014)

Both of my girls have way too many matching sets  Its a bit of an obsession! anyway, I just bought bought this one and love it to pieces  What I'm really wanting is a fringe set for both <3


----------



## sunshade (Jul 23, 2014)

Finally took out the camera and got a pic of Grace in her new matching tack! <3


----------



## EpicApple (Oct 19, 2014)

I am in complete love with the color navy. I usually do Navy, white and brown.


----------



## barrelracer7155 (Mar 14, 2015)

*Blue and Pink!*

Our colours are Blue and Pink! I have a b&p over and under whip in the mail and in shows I wear pink jeans! lol!


----------



## Liligirl (Jun 9, 2012)

I like matching tack


----------



## sunshade (Jul 23, 2014)

EpicApple said:


> I am in complete love with the color navy. I usually do Navy, white and brown.


Wow, beautiful! Gorgeous coat color and lovely tack!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Don't mind me here all boring...


----------



## Rebelwithacause (Aug 7, 2013)

We aren't quite as fancy and put together as some of the other gorgeous tack in this thread! I bought my first horse about 6 months ago and prior to her, I just used whatever tack was available at my barn and what lesson horses were free!

I purchased the saddle 2nd hand ( actually, it's probably 3rd or 4th hand by now), but I love it and my it fits my mare well. She has purple accents, which was mainly because I love purple and it is not a common color in our barn, so I can keep track of her stuff easier!

Her saddle pad is a little wonky in one of them!


----------



## Thoroughbred123 (Dec 8, 2014)

Old picture but I tend to try and match myself to my horse :happydance::lol:


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

Black and white for my black and white lol. I am considering either a black blanket or maybe a bit of blue thrown in the mix


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

I would say at least half the time I don't even wear matching socks..... Not very likely my horses tack is going to match.

Jim


----------



## EightCloudyCupcakes (Apr 7, 2015)

These are all soo cute! Though I tend to favor the blue ones. :wink:


----------



## CrazyLegs262 (Jan 17, 2014)

Duke my new horse's color is orange. I still have to get reins and legacy boots for the front. So far he has a camo headstall and breast collar, orange bell boots, orange-y printed polo wraps and a black classic equine bio-fit pad.


This was when I got his stuff I ordered.
Crazy Legs is semi-retired now, but her color is purple. Purple reins, bell boots, and saddle pad.

This was last year when she was competing in her gear.

Her headstall and breast collar.
Rugers color is blue and he has blue saddle pads, reins, boots & bell boots.

Riding takes a lot out of him.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

People looking for "what color to put on my horse for the show" should come see this thread


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't match all cutesy, however my little granddaughter sure likes to....

[http://www.horseforum.com/attachments/436946-work-involved-getting-your-horse-ready-010.jpg?amp;d=1400280342http://www.horseforum.com/attachmen...ing-your-horse-ready-010.jpg?amp;d=1400280342


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

waresbear said:


> I don't match all cutesy, however my little granddaughter sure likes to....
> 
> [http://www.horseforum.com/attachments/436946-work-involved-getting-your-horse-ready-010.jpg?amp;d=1400280342http://www.horseforum.com/attachmen...ing-your-horse-ready-010.jpg?amp;d=1400280342


Ermahgerd!!!! SO freaking adorable!!! And I love the look on the horse's face. "Seriously?! Pink?!?!"


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Actually Drafty, Scotty sees that pink stuff come out, he's like "Easy Day! Trotting, cookies, little kid!"


----------



## DreaMy (Jul 1, 2014)

waresbear, I laughed, only because I know the lesson ponies at my barn see the colorful kids tack and they get a huge guilty "I stole the cookies from the cookie jar" look because they _will_ plod along and eat grass if the kids let them.

Then again they also know the english jump saddle my coach uses means business.


----------



## DreaMy (Jul 1, 2014)

Foxhunter said:


> I am old.
> I am a traditionalist.
> I am boring.
> 
> ...


I like one or two "pops" of color in a *mostly neutral* navajo pattern saddle blanket (maybe reins in a speed event) and if I really want to get fancy a matching shirt, but I ride western so it looks less "odd" to me.

And of course matching dark or light brown leather tack. Black or colored western tack always looked strange to me but each to their own. If you are an ace rider with rainbow sparkles then who cares.


----------



## ThunderingHooves (Aug 10, 2013)

I have a couple different sets of matching sets, but only pictures of one.. If I get time I might be able to get pics of the others. 

So the set I have pictures of is Rainbow! 
Picture of the overall set 








(please pardon the breast collar's weird fitting. It's still fairy new and I haven't broken it in yet)

Better picture or the bridle and breastcollar
















And just a note: the reins were a first attempt at making paracord mecate reins. They turned out much thinner than I had hoped for.


----------



## DelseyRein (Feb 28, 2015)

I don't mind matching set. I ride both english and western on my mare. My english set is a dark brown saddle with a professional's choice navy blue fitted gel saddle pad. I have a matching dark brown bridal and rein set. Her SMB profesional's choice boots are black. Not much color there. My western has pink polo wraps, color blast classic equine boots or my black SMBs. I have a pink, green, and many other colored saddle pad. No fancy breast colllor or bridal. They are both brown. Overall, I don't have much color, but they all match.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi! I went op-shopping and discovered a pair of $5 tight stretch jeans actually long enough for me that are great riding pants and also _almost_ match the colour of my horse's hoof boots. Does that count?  My husband calls them my "superhero pants" and I would not wear them in public off a horse unless I was deliberately trying to impersonate the Bee Gees.










The day the photo was taken I was trying out my bridle's noseband again, which just reminded me once again why I usually don't bother. The leathers are too narrow to run them comfortably under the horse's bridle, so I just ran it over the top that day, which isn't correct, but at least it wasn't uncomfortable for the horse. I ride Sunsmart in a Spanish snaffle and so this noseband has no practical purpose, I just wanted to see what it looked like. Usually I just keep the halter on when riding at home, like a lot of Aussies, and when it's red, then there's another theoretical colour match.

I do generally prefer minimalism, which is why my saddle cloths are usually black. I had black hoof boots once, but if you lose one because a strap breaks, they are really hard to find again on a trail, and I prefer red to flouro orange or lime green...

If anyone is interested in the green (non-matching) rope, I've explained that on my journal! ;-)


----------



## Gossalyn (Sep 12, 2013)

looking for tack colors on white horses... anyone have? starting a half lease on a white horse. She wears boots (front and back) and I'll probably just get black ones w/ white fleece trim.. but then so overwhelmed wondering what the best saddle pad / fly bonet combo is! 

Although I haven't brought boots yet.. anyone have any good recommendations that come in colors? maybe i'll consider it. 

i think burgundy or navy is best... or maybe a black and white combo saddle pad? but .... yeah...!  too many options.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Gossalyn said:


> looking for tack colors on white horses... anyone have?


Our greys go in red, royal blue, and hunter green respectively. There are pics of them if you go back in the thread.

Just about anything looks nice on a grey horse!


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

We like blue  I have blue easyboot gloves now too! Saving for the matching mohair breast collar and our set is complete.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

evilamc,
What brand is your snap on halter/bridle?


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Two Horse Tack, I've been pretty happy with it, I ordered a black headstall too so I can change it up sometimes/switch to a different bit easier.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't think I posted this picture. My mare in her new matching tack. I got the bio thane set from Trail Blazer tack on facebook.

I don't think anyone will ever have a problem seeing us.



















It has reflective strips on it. On a bright day, we glow.


----------



## Gossalyn (Sep 12, 2013)

phantomhorse13 said:


> Our greys go in red, royal blue, and hunter green respectively. There are pics of them if you go back in the thread.
> 
> Just about anything looks nice on a grey horse!


the foggy woods photo right? that looked straight out of a fantasy book... i loved it!

I was impulsive and brought yesterday - so i went with a navy blue/gold combo (saddle pad & fly bonnet in Navy - her name on the Pad in gold and i got a gold heart patch for the bonnet that I'm going to attach myself... black boots only because i couldn't find a good matching navy set that wasn't ridiculously expensive or way too cheap.

Should be coming in next week so pics soon!


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

I am quite classical most of the time, but sometimes I like to spark it up a little.

My horse has a red tinge half the time, so I dislike any red on him. I generally like red on black horses, but some others can pull it off too - sometimes greys. 

I use navy blue, lighter blue, aqua blue is our brightest. Black and white of course. 

I experimented with some other colors at some point too.. I just don't match him.. 

My only rule is clean, and black bridle with black saddle or brown saddle with brown bridle, but the colors have to match. 

















Just having fun.


----------



## MyHorseTeddy (Nov 2, 2013)

I used to love having bright colors on teddy..i have over 30 saddle pads for just him because he looks so good in so many colors. I sort of got boring and ive been using more navy, black, white and hunter green.
But i had a pink fly bonnet from last summer and when i was ordering my boots last month i felt the need to buy the matching saddle pad and i dont regret it because he looks so darn cute :lol: now im trying to get matching fly bonnets for my saddle pads


----------



## Gossalyn (Sep 12, 2013)

just stopping by to show off the new outfit! Matchy Matchy....


----------

